# Changing mortar color?



## kcrossley (Dec 17, 2006)

I have an interesting situation that I need some help with. I'm purchasing a brand new home from a track home builder. The finished home is going to be vinyl sided with a brick foundation. The brick I selected is Silas Towne from Nash Brick, which is sort of a random brown brick.

Okay, here's where it gets a little silly. When I signed the contract several months ago I asked the builder to use straw mortar, since I felt it matched the Silas Towne color better. At that time I was told that they had to use gray mortar since the house I was buying was vinyl sided. The only way I could get straw mortar was if I purchased a full brick faced home, which I was perfectly willing to do. Unfortunately, this builder doesn't allow two houses next to one another to have the same brick or siding color and my future next door neighbor already selected Silas Towne.

Anyway, I didn't think much of this until I visted the homesite today and saw the finished brick. As it turns out the masonry contractor mistakenly used straw mortar for the front porch and gray for the rest of the foundation. Personally, I like the straw color but it's against there ridiculous color policy.

So here's my question. Is there anyway I can tint or color the gray mortar to match the straw color I like? If so, how is this done and how permanent is the coloring?

Thanks,
Kelly


----------



## kcrossley (Dec 17, 2006)

At the advice of the site administrator, I'm continuing this topic at the DIY forum under construction. Please feel free to join in there to post your opinions. Thanks. Kelly


----------

